# Looking for a pocket handgun?!?



## HardLivin (Mar 5, 2008)

I own an XD 45 Service and a Walther P22. The XD is WAY too big for me to stuff in a pocket in the summer. The P22 will do the job but I prefer something in a larger caliber.

I've looked at Kel-Tec 9mm and Walther PPS 9mm. I love the XD and the XD9mmSC is just too big to work as a real pocket pistol (I'd never get it out my pocket in an emergency).

I don't want to rule any handgun out. What does everybody think would be a good "throw it my pocket" handgun that would be worth carrying in SD?

I went to a local gun shop today over lunch and it really surprised me how many people were there. I held several smaller footprint guns but none realy sold me. People were buying all kinds of guns and I actually had to go to WalMart right next door to get some ammo. 

BTW- What are people doing with these AR and other assault rifles?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

HardLivin said:


> What does everybody think would be a good "throw it my pocket" handgun that would be worth carrying in SD?


I think it would depend on how big your pockets are, or how tightly you wear your pants. I have some small handguns, but I don't carry anything in my pockets as they are either uncomfortable when sitting, or they print. But anyway, to answer your Q: take a look at the new Ruger LCP, or the Kel-Tec P3AT, which are about as light a decent pocket pistol as you'll find. Possibly a more reliable choice would be a hammerless scandium J-frame. For a nine or forty, the Kahr PM series would do well. There is also the Rorhbaugh too.

If you don't mind a very small caliber, then look at the Seecamp .32, the Beretta tip-ups, Kel-Tec P32.

PhilR.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

In 9MM the Keltec PF9 and Kahr PM9 or PM40 (.40 cal).

The Keltec P3AT is real popular around here in .380.

And the ever classic J frame revolvers. Hammerless preferred.

Basically what PhilR said +1.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Most pocket guns will be DAO. Of these, I'm liking the Kahr CW9.


----------



## lowercase (Apr 26, 2008)

+1 on the recommendation to look at the Ruger LCP and the Kel-Tec P3AT.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Wyatt said:


> In 9MM the Keltec PF9 and Kahr PM9 or PM40 (.40 cal).
> 
> The Keltec P3AT is real popular around here in .380.
> 
> ...


+1 to that.

-Jeff-


----------



## HardLivin (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. The Kahrs look nice but are pricey. I'll need to get my hands on one.

The LCP and P3AT appear to be very close in size to the PF9. I would prefer 9mm over .380 if the total size of the guns are very close. Again, I need to get my hands on these as well.

I generally wear comfortable, loose fitting pants and shorts. Loose fitting jeans and khakis and cargo shorts. I can fit my 45 in my pocket but it is impossible to hide.

I don't see me going with a man bag or fanny pack so the gun will have to conceal in my clothing.


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Pocket*

I would recommend the PF9, I've heard they are unpleasant to shoot though.



HardLivin said:


> BTW- What are people doing with these AR and other assault rifles?


I think a lot of people are worried that if a Dem gets elected president, they won't be able to by AR-15's and other military (assault!!!) looking weapons.


----------



## Joeywhat (Apr 17, 2008)

Give the Walther PPS a try. I had a chance to throw one in my pocket and it fits very well. It's a little thinner then your P22, which I also have.

The only problem I can see with the PPS is recoil...it's very small and very light. I'd stay away from .40 with it.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Another vote for the Kahr PM9. I bought one for my wife a while back, and we both love it; it's really small, thin, and 9mm, and does NOT hurt when shooting it, unlike the P3AT I had. It had some break-in issues, but they say you must run at least 200 through it to break it in. Ours needed more than that, and I had to polish up the feed ramp a bit. Everyone I've talked to though said theirs ran about 100% out of the box. I think ours was just a goof; it runs really well now.

Ah ehm, ANYway... it's a nice little gun. The trigger is amazing. I've never felt a smoother DAO trigger, ever. The price tag's going to be about double, or more, than the Kel-Tec P3AT. I had a P3AT for myself a while back. It was incredibly small and served its purpose, but I just couldn't shoot the darn thing to save my life. I hear of people grouping well at 25 yds with it all day long. I had about 2 FOOT groups at about 5 yards, kid you not, lol...as embarrassing as it is to admit that! So, I sold it. If I can't shoot it, I'm not gonna carry it. Don't want to hit Mom and baby when I'm trying to hit the bad guy.


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

just throwing this out there as an additional option, the Taurus PT111. About the same size as the Kahr but with 12 rd clip.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

HardLivin said:


> What does everybody think would be a good "throw it my pocket" handgun that would be worth carrying in SD?


I'll cast another vote for the P3AT.



HardLivin said:


> BTW- What are people doing with these AR and other assault rifles?


Buying them while they still can before another ban is enacted and then having a blast shooting them!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I've been totally satisfied with my P3AT.

I recently bought a KelTec PF9 as a potential pocket replacement for the P3AT, however. It's done well in some very limited range testing, but I am not yet ready to retire the P3AT.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

HardLivin said:


> The LCP and P3AT appear to be very close in size to the PF9. I would prefer 9mm over .380 if the total size of the guns are very close.


I do not think that they are close in size. In fact, to me, there is a substantial difference between them. I think most people would prefer the nine over the .380 as well, but because there _is_ a difference in size, a lot of people are willing to go to a less powerful caliber in order to get a smaller pistol.

PhilR.


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

I recommend the LCP if you can find one. Small size, manageable recoil, good fit and finish, and low price. I don't feel underpowered carrying it since I used to carry a Keltec p32.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*PhilR.* is on the money, as usual. The PF9 is considerably larger than the P3AT. I posted some comparison pics a while back. A search should turn up the thread in the KelTec subforum.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I carry a P-3AT every day. Now, wearing a suit and tie to work, it stuffs in my right rear pocket like a wallet. You'll forget it's there. I do.

And yes, you can shoot 6" groups at 7M with it. I have a laser on mine and it's even better, and just as concealable.

I carry a larger weapon WHEN I CAN, but I have the P-3AT at least.

Zero failures, plenty of accuracy, ANY pocket convenience, and UNDER $300 NIB.

Buy one.

JW


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

wyatt has it right
keltec380 or
ruger lcp in 380 or
keltec pf9or
kahr pm9 or
a S&W j frame
pocket holsters will hide the outline also
i love the new pants from la gear 5.11 they are great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HardLivin (Mar 5, 2008)

I've narrowed it done to the P3AT or PF9. I actually held a PF9 over the weekend and has a nice fit in my hand. It was actually larger than I thought it would be.

I can't find a P3AT to see or hold. The Ruger LCP is a dang hard gun to find as well.

So I'm in a holding pattern until dealer's inventory increase (which I doubt is likely). Or... I may go ahead and get the PF9 while I'm waiting.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If the PF9 fits your pocket, get it. A 9mm is better than a .380 for defense.


----------



## HardLivin (Mar 5, 2008)

I had a chance to go by the gun shop over lunch today. They actually had a PF9 and P3AT. Man, was I wrong about the similarity in size. I even looked at Mike's thread on his PF9 and P3AT and thought that there wasn't as much difference in size as there really is.

My sole purpose for this gun is to conceal in my clothing for SD. Nothing more. 

So... I bought the P3AT. It's small in my hands but I was able to conceal it in every pocket of my pants and easily access it. If positioned just right, some people could probably conceal this gun in a speedo. If this thing shoots good it will serve its purpose well.

The PF9, larger and more powerful, did not conceal as well and was work getting out of some of my pockets. It just didn't meet my concealability requirements as well as the P3AT.

Sticker price was $369 however I was able to purchase for $300 OTD. A little higher than some online prices but once you factor in shipping and FFL transfer fees, the difference was neglible.

Thanks for everybody's input.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats on the new heater. You might look at ktog.org for directions on how to do a "fluff&buff", which might help to make your new pistol run better. 

I didn't do a full F&B to mine. I just cleaned/lubed it properly, and polished the feed ramp w/a Dremel. Works 100%.

PhilR.


----------



## HardLivin (Mar 5, 2008)

PhilR. -- Thanks for your comments. They helped me reconsider my decision. Also, thanks for the post-purchase suggestions. I will definitely look into them. You are so right about the difference in size.

MikeB. -- Thanks for your thread on a comparison of the PF9 and P3AT. It really helped.

Everybody Else -- Thanks for your comments and opinions.

The PF9 isn't real pretty and the P3AT is even uglier. But you HAVE to consider the purpose of the pistol.

I explained to my wife why I have so many fishing poles years ago. Each one (or group of poles) has a special purpose, like tools. Now I'm in the same boat with hand guns. I may have to go back and buy another P3AT tomorrow. Neither of us have shot it yet but she loves the size.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

Kahr PM9, CW9 and/or P9

Yes, they are a little pricey, but give it some thought. How much is your life worth to you?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

HardLivin said:


> Now I'm in the same boat with hand guns. I may have to go back and buy another P3AT tomorrow. Neither of us have shot it yet but she loves the size.


You should really let her shoot yours before you buy another one. It wouldn't surprise me if she ends up disliking the recoil. Even though the caliber isn't powerful, you do get a bit of a thump because the pistol is so light. My wife handles all of our 9mm's, and even shoots the .357 on occasion. She does not like to shoot my P3AT.

One last thing - when you strip the pistol, be on the lookout for the disappearing ejector. The ejector is a small separate piece that will fall out of the frame if you turn the stripped pistol upside down. It's so small that people have not even noticed that it was missing when the put the pistol back together, and then they can't figure out why it won't eject empties properly.

PhilR.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

If the wife dislikes the fairly brisk recoil of the P3AT, consider the P32. Not as powerful, obviously, but it's a relative popgun in terms of recoil. I carried one before the P3AT came out and liked it a great deal.


----------



## HardLivin (Mar 5, 2008)

PhilR. said:


> You should really let her shoot yours before you buy another one. It wouldn't surprise me if she ends up disliking the recoil. Even though the caliber isn't powerful, you do get a bit of a thump because the pistol is so light. My wife handles all of our 9mm's, and even shoots the .357 on occasion. She does not like to shoot my P3AT.
> 
> PhilR.


You bring up a great point and it is definitely worth thinking about. If anyone finds themselves in a position that they have to shoot, does it really matter if they "like" shooting what they are carrying. I think that I will not shoot what I don't like shooting as well as I shoot what I do like shooting. I may like shooting my XD45 better than the P3AT but I can't conceal it as well. But if I have to shoot it, I'm going to whether I like shooting it or not. I'm learning that each gun is going to have its tradeoffs.

However, I think I or anyone had better be able to shoot what they are carrying well enough for it to be viable in self-defense. Otherwise, it becomes a danger to themselves and possibly others. So if we don't like shooting what we are carrying are we going to suck it up and practice shooting it enough anyway so that it does become viable in SD?

I just have to be cognizant of what I'm sacrificing when I carry what I carry and so will she.

Again, good point.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I don't "enjoy" shooting my P-3AT at all...

That said, I sure as he__ don't shoot it for enjoyment.

Can I shoot it well? Yes, very well. It's tiny. It has rough edges. It jumps around in your grip. It barks fire. It blasts fire from the ejection port. It only holds 6 rounds. It's a [email protected] Sh__y range gun...

But at arms-length to 20 ft, in a pinch... It's damn perfect.

XD45 4" = Fantastic shooting range gun (GREAT SD gun with the right clothes, or on the night stand)

P-3AT = Crappy range gun... (Great SD gun for your right front pocket in shorts, flip-flops, and a tank-top on a sunny Sunday... like today.)

JW


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

ruger LCP


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

HardLivin said:


> So if we don't like shooting what we are carrying are we going to suck it up and practice shooting it enough anyway so that it does become viable in SD?
> .


Yes, but only to an extent for some. My wife doesn't like shooting her 642 either, but she does shoot it because it is her ccw. If all we had was a P3AT to shoot, she wouldn't.

I, on the other hand, will have fun shooting just about anything that won't give me a hernia when I lift it.....

PhilR.


----------

